# Erlenmeyer Flasks



## Trough Lolly (12/5/06)

G'day all,
I'm looking at stocking up on some lab glassware and I've discovered that not all Erlenmeyer flasks are the same! Ok, that's probably no surprise to you lab dudes, but to a humble homebrewer like me, it can cause a bit of confusion, especially if your gonna spend big bucks on some flasks and vials etc...

On livingstone.com I've been comparing flask prices. For example, you can buy the following 1 litre Erlenmeyer borosilicate flasks from them:
Made in China Brand = $6.27
Bomex = $6.60
Simax = $10.95 (wide neck)
Simax = $10.45 (narrow neck), and
"Bomex" like = $5.28

Ok, so it's not mega bucks difference, but on a science forum elsewhere, somebody suggested that there are substantial differences, quality wise, between the brands. "Neutrino" wrote:


> From what I have gathered and personal experience:
> Duran/Scott = extremely high quality glass
> Simax ,Pyrex/Kimax= very high quality glass
> Borosil = decent Indian glass
> Bomex = cheap Chinese glass of questionable quality


What say you, all you lab guru's on the forum? Is Simax the go for starters on the gas stove? :blink: 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Steve (12/5/06)

Hey TL
After purchasing my test tubes yesterday I remembered that my brother in law in Syndey is a micro biologist. He spends his days studying poo under a microscope and doing strange experiments on it. Im going to hit him up for a few boxes of test tubes and flasks. Not sure if he'll be up for flogging some from work, but hey its worth a try. My wife is going up to stay with her sister next month. Want me to see if I can get you some too?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (12/5/06)

Used ones? :blink: :unsure: :lol:


----------



## Steve (12/5/06)

:lol: i'll make sure the packaging hasnt been tampered with :lol:


----------



## Airgead (12/5/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> On livingstone.com I've been comparing flask prices. For example, you can buy the following 1 litre Erlenmeyer borosilicate flasks from them:
> Made in China Brand = $6.27
> Bomex = $6.60
> Simax = $10.95 (wide neck)
> ...


TL

I think mine are Simax or Pyrex. They certainly stand up to some punishment. I don't use them on direct heat but I do autoclave them, pour boiling wort into cold flasks and bung hot flasks in cold fridges to cool down.

Haven't had any breakages yet.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Goat (12/5/06)

I have 2 3L Erlenmeyers one is Simax the othe is Pyrex (IIRC). Both have been used on my 3 ring burner and then placed in the kitchen sink and filled with water. Haven't had any difficulties. I think the only difference is that the Simax printing is a little more crude !

One thing I would suggest you think about is that you go bigger - depending on what you use it for of course...

I found that my old 2L (now broken) used to boil over a lot. This is all because of the taper of course and the 3L with only 2L of wort tends not to.... as much. Neucleation is the key here as well - if you use that Wyeast Nutrient it tends to give smaller more consistent bubbles rather than the somewhat unpredictable larger ones in a wort which is fairly clean of smaller particles.

The other thing is make sure you can get the stopper to fit the hole. I had to go with the silicon ones (which are much nicer anyway).


----------



## big d (12/5/06)

Just checked mine .Its a Schott Duran made in Germany.Not game to place it near any flame.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Trough Lolly (12/5/06)

Thanks fellas - Hey Big D, I did some more reading and apparently that Schott fella invented this borosilicate glass so you've probably got the best glass there is for flasks!

Steve - sounds good mate - I'm not proud! But I'll pass on the poo ones; my beer's bad enough!!

Goat - Good point re boilovers - but the 3L models (Simax) are $30.80 each!! :blink: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (12/5/06)

Oh, and Livingstone also stocks a Pyrex 6 Litre flask....

A mere $544.67 plus postage!!
TL


----------



## jagerbrau (12/5/06)

On the topic is there a suggestion where to shop in adeliade


----------



## Shunty (12/5/06)

When i was workin in the lab at uni we were only allowed to order schott or pyrex/simax. The cheap borosilicate glassware has a nasty habit of cracking under uneven heating - not good when you have a flask full of somethin nasty


----------



## razz (12/5/06)

TL, I have a 1 and 2 lt simax flasks and they are great on a gas burner. I am in the market for a 3 or 4 lt beaker for bottom fermenting yeasts, I figure a beaker will at least give you some warning of a boil over. A bit hard to come by though !


----------



## Darren (12/5/06)

jagerbrau said:


> On the topic is there a suggestion where to shop in adeliade
> [post="126011"][/post]​




Stennick scientific (NAYYY) in Edwardstown had a sale about a month ago. I think they were under $20 for a 2 litre one. Didn't buy anything so no idea what brand they were.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Darren (12/5/06)

Airgead said:


> Trough Lolly said:
> 
> 
> > On livingstone.com I've been comparing flask prices. For example, you can buy the following 1 litre Erlenmeyer borosilicate flasks from them:
> ...




I have cracked a 2 litre schott on the electric stove.

cheers
Darren


----------



## DarrylB (12/5/06)

The 2L erlenmeyer I picked up from Stennick a few weeks back was a Schott Duran type, not problems with the quality of the flask. $18 ex GST was their asking price. I only have an electic stove so have been boiling inside an empty pot on the electic stove - no disaster yet....

TL - I picked up a few while I was down in Adelaide and while there is one here for one of the Canberra Brewers club members, I have one spare one if it saves you the hassle of order and postage.


----------



## doglet (13/5/06)

In Adelaide try - 
Southern Cross Science Pty Ltd at Panorama.
Ph: 8277 1541
email: [email protected]

I have bought flasks and test tubes from them in the past. The flasks have Schott Durran printed on them. Can't remember the price but I think they were similar to Livingstones etc.

No affiliations blah blah blah .....


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/5/06)

Thanks Doglet,
For some reason, I can't see their products, but I've emailed them a wishlist...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## major (15/5/06)

I run an Analytical Laboratory and order copious amounts of glassware from Crown Scientific. 

Anything that will be closed and heated in the lab in normally done in Schott/Duran or Pyrex Bottles. They are generally used up to about 120C containing low boiling organic solvents (so the pressure can get up quite high within them) without any major hassles. I'd agree with the original statement that:



> From what I have gathered and personal experience:
> Duran/Scott = extremely high quality glass
> Simax ,Pyrex/Kimax= very high quality glass
> Borosil = decent Indian glass
> Bomex = cheap Chinese glass of questionable quality



I'm part of a pretty big company and my budget is such that I can afford the higher quality glass. Having said that I think that you could get away with Borosil without any worries. I inherited some Borosil in the lab about five years ago and it's still going pretty strong. I haven't has any experience (or even heard of) the Bomex brand so I can't vouch for it.

Another source for all sorts of lab gear is Lomb Scientific. They stock a whole range of glass and plastic test tubes, general lab gear and various types of glassware (Boeco, Schott/Duran and Pyrex).

I use both these companies fairly regularly (no affliation) and have found them to be pretty good.

Of course, the added bonus of running a lab is I get to analyse my beer samples using AOAC techniques and run them through $100,000+ instruments every now and again.


----------



## stephen (15/5/06)

Of course, the added bonus of running a lab is I get to analyse my beer samples using AOAC techniques and run them through $100,000+ instruments every now and again. 
[post="126459"][/post]​[/quote]
I analyse all my beers using very cheap, in fact it they're free, devices called my sense of smell and my sense of taste. Been working great for years.


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/5/06)

Thanks Major,
I checked Crown and they've got the goods, flask wise...They sell 6L Pyrex erlenmeyer flasks for $128.08 GST incl. Bargain!! Hell, just do your brewing in erlenmeyer flasks!! 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## mika (15/5/06)

I'm sorry, I must be a bit dense. I thought people were culturing yest in these flasks. Why are they being subject to such extremes of temp ? Am I missing something ??


----------



## Oblomov (16/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> I'm sorry, I must be a bit dense. I thought people were culturing yest in these flasks. Why are they being subject to such extremes of temp ? Am I missing something ??
> [post="126606"][/post]​


You boil the wort inside the flask and then cool it. Since you're not doing a transfer, it cuts down the infection risk.


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> I'm sorry, I must be a bit dense. I thought people were culturing yest in these flasks. Why are they being subject to such extremes of temp ? Am I missing something ??
> [post="126606"][/post]​



No, you're not dense, just overlooking a preparatory process  - as Oblomov points out, we need to build a medium to culture the yeast in so we effectively make a micro wort out of malt extract, boil it briefly and then chill down to yeast pitching temps - the borosilicate flasks can handle flame and thus you can boil, chill and pitch in the one vessel.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## KillerRx4 (16/5/06)

The erlenmeyer flask method seemed like a great idea so I got me some flasks & boiled away the dme & water.

I think I may have a further risk of infection. When boiling it always foams up & boils over, even with 1lt wort in a 2lt flask. 

The coopers light dry malt im using doesnt seem to disolve completely & theres bits of undisloved malt that get picked up by the foam & coat the flask sides, rim, foil & then down the outsides.

I have used LHBS purchased dme before that had a more crystal appearance & im pretty sure that stuff dissolved completely. maybe the coopers dme is the problem?


How do you guys go, anyone get that happening? & is it a concern?


----------



## nifty (16/5/06)

I used the Coopers dme and had the same thing happen. It looked like tea leaves floating around in the wort. I didn't want to risk it, so tipped it and used normal HBS dme.

nifty


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/5/06)

You guys aren't getting the floaties confused with coagulated proteins are you?

TL


----------



## KillerRx4 (16/5/06)

Not sure TL, can you educate me as to what coagulated proteins are?


----------



## nifty (16/5/06)

I've only had the floaties with the Coopers dme, never with other brands.

nifty


----------



## Crazy (16/5/06)

What is the consences on sealing a Erlenmeyer Flask while doing a starter, Glad wrap, Bung or foil?

Derrick


----------



## vlbaby (16/5/06)

Crazy said:


> What is the consences on sealing a Erlenmeyer Flask while doing a starter, Glad wrap, Bung or foil?
> 
> Derrick
> [post="126869"][/post]​



I use foil for when boiling the wort and chilling the wort, but when it comes time to pitching the yeast I use a rubber bung with an airlock.


vl.


----------



## Crazy (16/5/06)

I use foil for when boiling the wort and chilling the wort, but when it comes time to pitching the yeast I use a rubber bung with an airlock.


vl.
[post="126883"][/post]​[/quote]


Cool I was just wondering as out of my three flasks they have two different sizes for the bung and neather seems to be standard.

Derrick


----------



## razz (16/5/06)

I use foil, then when it goes on the stir plate I put a rubber band around the foil.


----------



## Beersuit (3/11/17)

Necro alert. I just had my 3lt Schott Duran flask break and am now in the market for a quality flask again. Does anyone know where I can get one without pawning off a well worked kidney.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/11/17)

I have had great success with Mad About Science. Good prices and the flasks have been great. All there stuff is great.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/11/17)

Slightly OT, but when I was making up a bunch of agar - the quickest way to heat it was to bung the beaker in the microwave. No need for hot plates/gas or mucking about.
Just do a few test runs to work out how long on which power level to get it heated without boil over.


----------



## Beersuit (3/11/17)

Thanks Nullnvoid will have a look. Might upscale and get 2 x 5 lt flasks while im going. I know keg king do them cheap but was after something a little better.


----------



## Roosterboy (4/11/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> I have had great success with Mad About Science. Good prices and the flasks have been great. All there stuff is great.


From their web site , the flasks are not European made and especially not German , you get what you pay for. I can get German made Schott Duran or cheaper Czech made , they're superior flasks.


----------



## Beersuit (4/11/17)

Any links Roosterboy. I would rather buy quality.


----------



## Roosterboy (4/11/17)

Beersuit said:


> Any links Roosterboy. I would rather buy quality.


I'll check out if I can get competitive freight to QLD. Freight is often the problem unless you process large numbers and can do a deal with a freight company.


----------



## evoo4u (4/11/17)

Roosterboy said:


> I'll check out if I can get competitive freight to QLD. Freight is often the problem unless you process large numbers and can do a deal with a freight company.



I regularly use http://www.transdirect.com.au/ which provides a range of quotes from various freight outfits, as they're freight brokers. PM me your name and email, and I can "refer" you, and you'll get 20% off the quoted price of your first freight consignment.


----------

